# T-Shirts drucken



## Nisch0 (29. Januar 2008)

Also ich wollte mir mal nen paar shirts drucken lassen. Und die halt selber designen...
Fände das iwie cool wenn mann seine eigenen shirts trägt  oder nicht?
Und is ja auch nicht wirklich teuer.

Nur jetzt die Frage. Habt ihr schon Erfahrung damit?
Also mit Druckqualie usw.?

Was ich schon rausgesucht habe:
http://gopurifyyourself.deviantart.com/art/TShirt-vector-template-V2-0-54925943 <--- Shirtvorlage
http://gopurifyyourself.deviantart.com/art/TShirt-vector-template-42429110 <--- Shirtvorlage
http://www.shirtinator.de/T-Shirt/Creator/ <----Shirtcreator wo mann eigene Logos hochlagen kann.
Auch ein Shirtcreator

Hmm joa also was ich auch noch wissen wollte was man am besten für Format,Auflösung usw. nehmen kann.
Ich glaube *.tif und .png is das beste....

MFG 
Nisch0
 :evil:


----------



## ink (29. Januar 2008)

Moin
Ich bedrucke meine Shirts (und auch die der Anderen ) meist mit Flock/Flex-Folie. Dazu muss ne Vektordatei vorliegen (also nur Pfade)
Die werden dann geplottet (spiegelverkehrt) und per Hitze für ewig mit dem Shirt "verschweißt".
Das ganze gibt es dann noch als bedruckbarer Variante (so ähnlich wie die "einfache" Tshirt-Folie).
Dann kann man noch Sublimations-Druck anwenden, da wird ein spezielles Blatt mit spezieller Farbe bedruckt und diese mit Chemikalien aufs Shirt übertragen.
Das wären glaub ich die billigen Varianten.

Teurer wirds bei Siebdruck (aber Hammer Ergebnisse).
Lohnt nur bei hohen Auflagen.

Wenn du "nur einfach" bedrucken lassen willst, brauchst du son Kram wien Shirtcreator nicht (generell is das sinnlos imo).
Du machst das Motiv von vornherein in min 300 dpi Auflösung (höher ist meist besser, aber der meist geforderte Variante).
Alles weitere erfährst du bei der Druckerei deines Vertrauen (was das Format etc angeht).

Wenn ich was vergessen hab, schlagt mich bitte 

Peez


----------



## Gladiator6 (6. Februar 2008)

Wieviele willst du denn herstellen? Ich hab schon T Shirts bei wunschmotiv.com drucken lassen (Siebdruck). Ich war da zufrieden, jedoch musst du eine ziemlich grosse Sückzahl machen lassen, damit es rentiert.


----------



## janeladiaz83 (26. Februar 2008)

Online-Kauf ist gut, aber ich denke, es ist billiger, wenn Sie kaufen, shoppen Geschäfte in Ihrer Nähe


----------



## rutland (12. März 2008)

Es gibt ein Starterpaket, wo alles (Rakel, Sieb, Farbe) geliefert wird. Du fangst erst an mit dem Drucken und willst alles erstmal nur ausprobieren? Dann ist unser Starterset für 99€ inkl. MwSt. und Versand (innerhalb Deutschland) genau das Richtige für dich! http://www.myspace.com/beginners_rutland


----------



## ghazii (4. Mai 2008)

Meiner Meinung nachn eignet sich der Flexdruck am besten um geringe Stückzahlen zu produzieren.
Diese Druckvariante ist je nach Flexart nicht totzukriegen.
Ich habe bisher die unterschiedlichsten Materialen damit bedruckt und b in mit den Ergebnissen stets sehr zufrieden.
Einige Beispiele findest du unter http://www.stickyfoil.de 
oder direkt ein Shirt selbst zusammenstellen unter http://www.customgarment.de


----------



## chmee (12. August 2008)

Nachteile Flex/Flock:
1. Sie verschließen das Material, man schwitzt, wenn man vollflächig arbeitet
2. Mehrfarbig arbeiten macht wenig Spaß
3. Anfänger ( zB eBay ) haben keine Anpreßvorrichtung, das Material löst sich wieder
4. Bei komplexen Strukturen ( zB Text ) viel Arbeit

Vorteile
1. Preiswert - auch Einmaldrucke machbar
2. An jeder Ecke zu finden

zum Siebdruck
1. Ab einer gewissen Stückzahl, könnte bei 100 liegen, preiswerter als Flex/Flock
2. Arbeitsaufwand unabhängig von Motivkomplexität, Text macht die gleiche Arbeit wie Flächen
3. für Mehrfarbigkeit besser geeignet
4. Shirt/Material wird nicht komplett geschlossen, man kann noch atmen ( Ausnahmen, eBay-Anfänger bestätigen die Regel - zuviel Farbauftrag oder falsche Farbe )

Für ein einfarbiges Flex-Shirt kann man etwa zwischen 8 und 15 Euro rechnen. Und da hier alle mit Adressen rumwerfen, ich auch  http://www.mein-shirt.de

mfg chmee


----------



## slzoom (15. August 2008)

Flock/Flex-Folie ist das Optimale für kleine Stückzahlen.  party / urlaub / kleine promo / besodner anlässe


Caps / Gürtel etc.  sollte man hochwertiger produzieren ist abe rdann nicht gerade billig aber günstig!

Du kannst dich ja gerne mal per PM an mich wenden. 

Die meisten Shirtseiten sind zu teuer und bei schlechter Quali.

Ich habe da früher auch imemr bestellt bis ich mit meine eigenTextildruckerei geholt habe.


----------

